# RCI to acquire DAE....



## richardm (Aug 8, 2017)

Wyndham kills off another competitor... They are buying Dial-an-Exchange...


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow!! just saw this announcement http://press-releases.media/rci-announces-agreement-to-acquire-dae/

I would guess that most of dae members left RCI because they didn't like them. Now they are being rounded up and sent back? I wonder how dae members feel about that?

Juli


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2017)

Not good, it was a nice alternative 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Aug 8, 2017)

Too bad. More consolidation is not an improvement.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2017)

I am now surprised this is how you eliminate exchange competition.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2017)

They are just eliminating all small exchange competitions.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe several of us should start the "TS Buddies Rental & Exchange" company. Get us a website .. offer a $249 exchange fee, swap stuff around ... and 3 years down the road, LET Wyndham buy our company.


----------



## BEV (Aug 8, 2017)

what about SFX ???   I would like to know if they will cause I utilize them SFX --to restore expired banked weeks at resorts I own outright.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2017)

We have TUG, which we can use free, but not much action over there.  

DAE didn't have much that I wanted.  I looked occasionally over the years, but nothing really appealed to me.  

II bought Trading Places as well and now manages Vistana (hate that name) and Hyatt.  It's a strange relationship.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 8, 2017)

wow, thats certainly the news of the week!


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 8, 2017)

Haven't used DAE but I'm sorry to see any loss of competition.  RCI's fees are just getting too high to make them valuable to me any more and generally II has more of what I'm looking for.


----------



## Panina (Aug 8, 2017)

One of the timeshares I own use Dae and RCI.  The board is in the process of deciding whether to be part of II.  I think this will make them decide yes.

I also do not like that there is now less competition out there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 8, 2017)

Very upsetting. I have used DAE. I also use Trading Places. I am a member of RTX and Platinum Interchange as well. If they all get gobbled up, ugh...I hope they continue to have the free memberships and low exchange fees and some reasonable inventory. But not holding my breath. Good thing we like using our fixed deeded weeks at our home resorts and only exchange occasionally.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 8, 2017)

RCI announces agreement to acquire DAE
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/rci-announces-agreement-acquire-dae-040100007.html?.tsrc=applewf


----------



## amycurl (Aug 8, 2017)

I think it has less to do with DAE being a competitor (because, really, they weren't even in the same ballpark,) and more to do with the software company. Read the presser carefully---as we know, WYN just showed the world how piss-poor their software development department is. The "@Work" company develops not just exchange software, but *inventory management software.* And if there is one thing that's been a thorn in the side of WYN lately is technology-based inventory management. It's pretty clever, really. Have RCI purchase a "competitor," and no one will even mention that maybe WYN went looking for a technology solution to cover their colossal shortcomings in that area.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 8, 2017)

amycurl said:


> .....as we know, WYN just showed the world how piss-poor their software development department is.   ......maybe WYN went looking for a technology solution to cover their colossal shortcomings in that area.
> 
> Just my two cents...



I couldn't agree more.  It's ridiculous how bad it is.


----------



## JuliGee (Aug 8, 2017)

amycurl said:


> I think it has less to do with DAE being a competitor (because, really, they weren't even in the same ballpark,) and more to do with the software company. Read the presser carefully---as we know, WYN just showed the world how piss-poor their software development department is. The "@Work" company develops not just exchange software, but *inventory management software.* And if there is one thing that's been a thorn in the side of WYN lately is technology-based inventory management. It's pretty clever, really. Have RCI purchase a "competitor," and no one will even mention that maybe WYN went looking for a technology solution to cover their colossal shortcomings in that area.
> 
> Just my two cents...



One of our neighbors daughters works in the executive offices of a major player in the timeshare industry, and after listening to what she had to say today, I think you hit it right on the nail!! 
Everything you mentioned, was also what she was saying. DAE certainly is not a competitor of RCI in the exchange world, and I would guess that most of DAE's members are dissatisfied RCI members, and WYN has had major issues with their technology platforms for quite a while now. Clever play (distraction)?

Juli


----------



## Jimster (Aug 11, 2017)

Terrible news!  Now the world's largest entity engaging in gouging timeshare owners will be able to expand their scope.  I agree with those who posted above.  Many of the DAE users are refugees from RCI.  They are tired or paying a membership fee for just belonging to RCi (DAE didn't need one), tired of paying for Guest Certificates (as if it mattered that you gave your entitlement to someone else), tired of paying fees to transfer your points and tired of unjustified cost increases for exchanges and a myriad of other rip offs.  With the exception of drug manufacturers who jack up their prices "because they can" RCi is the biggest abusers of the consumer.  And for those who want to say it is just Capitalism, it isn't. Adam Smith never envisioned that the invisible hand would work without a social conscience.

What seems to be lost in all these fees is the preponderance of the inventory that RCI has, was given to them for free by timeshare owners.  There is a reasons why RCI has been sued several times by timeshare owners and consumer groups.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 11, 2017)

It seems that none of the smaller exchange companies are doing particularly well, let alone having any meaningful impact in timeshare exchanging business. Sad...!


----------



## theo (Aug 11, 2017)

We haven't played the "exchange game" for years; we grew tired of (i.e., disgusted with) RCI. I don't claim to know (or care much about) the underlying motivations, but I cannot envision that it will be in *any* way positive for "exchangers" for independent DAE to be swallowed whole by Wyndham / RCI.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 11, 2017)

The biggest change will probably be an increase in fees from DAE


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 11, 2017)

theo said:


> We haven't played the "exchange game" for years; we grew tired of (i.e., disgusted with) RCI. I don't claim to know (or care much about) the underlying motivations, but I cannot envision that it will be in *any* way positive for "exchangers" for independent DAE to be swallowed whole by Wyndham / RCI.



Any time Wyndham is involved I'm pretty sure there won't be any benefits for the consumer.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 11, 2017)

Born2Travel said:


> Any time Wyndham is involved I'm pretty sure there won't be any benefits for the consumer.


I believe that you are right.  Really sad.  RCI was a wonderful exchange company when it was a private company but once it gets gobbled up by a public corporation, the customers become in second place and you can take it or leave it.  Their loyalty is not to you who made the company great in the first place.


----------



## Dori (Aug 11, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> I believe that you are right.  Really sad.  RCI was a wonderful exchange company when it was a private company but once it gets gobbled up by a public corporation, the customers become in second place and you can take it or leave it.  Their loyalty is not to you who made the company great in the first place.




This is so sad, but very true. When we bought our first timeshare, back in 1992, RCI was a great company to deal with. Rates were reasonable, surplus inventory was offered at huge discounts, and we always felt that we were a part of a well-run, well-organized and ethical company. How things change!

Dori


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 12, 2017)

Dori said:


> This is so sad, but very true. When we bought our first timeshare, back in 1992, RCI was a great company to deal with. Rates were reasonable, surplus inventory was offered at huge discounts, and we always felt that we were a part of a well-run, well-organized and ethical company. How things change!
> 
> Dori


Ditto & Ditto. I can remember paying $39 & $49 for a week to make an exchange thru RCI.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 12, 2017)

" DAE, which has established a strong loyal consumer base, will continue to run as an independent brand and be marketed separately from RCI. However, the similarities among these exchange-oriented businesses will allow for greater collaboration between the companies to foster growth."

This part is good news.  I'm one of those loyal consumers and I often promote their use.  I just hope what I like stays.  They are free to join, you can set up a search without paying ahead, you have 3 yrs to use your exchange and it's cheaper all around than RCI.  I love the personal service we get from them.


----------



## primes (Aug 12, 2017)

Any news about units that you have already banked with DAE?  Will RCI honor them?


----------



## bellacyn (Aug 12, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Ditto & Ditto. I can remember paying $39 & $49 for a week to make an exchange thru RCI.


so TRUE! we were members from the beginning now we have to pay so much more plus the rate to belong! I have very low maintenance fee since I bought odd years on a 3 bedroom right near Disney and always push my points around since I am platinum member which is another hoax. Just got the Donotello in San Fransisco  which took me almost 2 years in search.  & they tell me Im lucky I got it.   Very tired of Rci thinking of selling and just renting from now on


----------



## JeffC (Aug 12, 2017)

Based on the press release DAE will continue to function as an independent exchange. Any weeks you have on deposit can be used as in the past. What remains to be seen is how the new ownership will influence pricing and policies. I have used DAE for my surplus/expiring points. I book a discounted week and deposit it during their 2 for 1 promotion. Whether these promotions will continue is one of the questions we'll have to wait to find out. I use RCI, DAE and TPI; each has its pros and cons. Exchanging in general is in a slow death spiral; the combination of increasing maintenance fees, increasing exchange fees, decreasing deposits and the increase in rental inventory make it harder for the TS owner to justify. Why deposit your week to exchange somewhere else when you can rent that unit easily and cheaper. As the older TS owners who know how to work the exchange systems age out the need for exchanges will dwindle.

Jeff C


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 12, 2017)

And I remember when gasoline cost me 29 cents a gallon from 27 cents a gallon ... and I was upset at the price increase.


----------



## silentg (Aug 12, 2017)

This is only good news for the exchange companies. I'm trying to use my own timeshares or make trades with other TUG members


----------



## Coach Boon (Aug 12, 2017)

Great points by everyone. I'm one of those RCI refugees although I still have a membership until the end of this year. I hate all those fees RCI charge. There is no reason for some of those charges.  I've tried DAE and am still waiting for a resort. So far nothing. In one case, I know RCI has spots but it's coming up blank on DAE even though they have the same resorts in this area. So for me...DA has been a bust even though their service is good (calls/questions etc).
With all the RCI fees we're now considering just sticking to our home resort whether we use it or not. In many cases you can rent cheaper than going through RCI.


----------



## Rpeterson (Aug 12, 2017)

richardm said:


> Wyndham kills off another competitor... They are buying Dial-an-Exchange...


I've been a member of DAE for a few years now, and had good success with them. I hate to see them eaten up by RCI.


----------



## jpegan (Aug 12, 2017)

Nobody has mention what has happened to World Mark since Wyndham took over management of same.  In the takeover process, Wyndham acquired thousands of World Mark shares which they use to put non-owners into the most popular resorts.  Try to get a schedule in Vegas on Friday and Saturday less than 8 months in advance.  Mid week is easy to schedule anytime.  Wyndham is treating World Mark resorts as if they are one of their Hotels.  Since they own RCI they can even use the banked shares from World Mark owners as their own and book them for cash.


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 12, 2017)

jpegan said:


> Nobody has mention what has happened to World Mark since Wyndham took over management of same.  In the takeover process, Wyndham acquired thousands of World Mark shares which they use to put non-owners into the most popular resorts.  Try to get a schedule in Vegas on Friday and Saturday less than 8 months in advance.  Mid week is easy to schedule anytime.  Wyndham is treating World Mark resorts as if they are one of their Hotels.  Since they own RCI they can even use the banked shares from World Mark owners as their own and book them for cash.



I agree.  Worldmark was great before Wyndham came on the scene.  I still love my Worldmark but wish I'd never heard of Wyndham!


----------



## silentg (Aug 12, 2017)

When will this take effect?


----------



## Larry M (Aug 12, 2017)

I've never been that hot on DAE. Their only search is based on the assumption that you know the exact city you want to go to, not the amenity you wish to have. If you want to golf or hike or ride horseback and don't care where or when, you must do dozens of searches.

This is a multi-dimensional problem (where, when, amenities) and DAE never bothered to support more than the "where" dimension. Maybe when they get sucked up by RCI/Wyndham, someone will come along and do some REAL Web2.0 programming.


----------



## Larry M (Aug 12, 2017)

I've never been that hot on DAE. Their only search is based on the assumption that you know the exact city you want to go to, not the amenity you wish to have. If you want to golf or hike or ride horseback and don't care where or when, you must do dozens of searches.

This is a multi-dimensional problem (where, when, amenities) and DAE never bothered to support more than the "where" dimension. Maybe when they get sucked up by RCI/Wyndham, someone will come along and do some REAL Web2.0 programming.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 13, 2017)

I've been a DAE member for quite a while now and had pretty good success with it. I'm not sure how I feel about RCI acquiring DAE.  I used DAE as another exchange option instead of having to use the ever-increasing, money-grubbing RCI.  If DAE remains a separate company, this might give DAE the access they need to have more weeks available for their exchangers.  Then again, it could be a bad thing. DAE could raise their fees and change their simple exchange process.  Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## theo (Aug 13, 2017)

I find it difficult to believe that DAE will continue to operate unchanged as a separate and independent entity after being swallowed whole by Wyndham / RCI.
If that was truly the Wyndham / RCI plan or intent, then why even bother to acquire DAE at all in the first place?
Surely DAE was not / is not a RCI "competitor"of any real significance in the grand scheme of things. Color me dubious --- *very* dubious.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 13, 2017)

It is very telling that no one has asked if RCI will adopt DAE's free membership policy.


----------



## tc (Aug 13, 2017)

Mammoth Wyndham Worldwide buying out the competition. Will it stop with DAE? Will they buy out other competitors? We are members of Club Wyndham and have had so- so luck with exchanges thru DAE, so we are familiar with both companies. It is never good for the consumer when there is less competition in the free market place. I  am making an inquiry with the FTC to see if any antitrust laws are being violated.   Maybe other TUGGERs can do the same:  https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/competition-guidance/guide-antitrust-laws


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 13, 2017)

csxjohn said:


> " DAE, which has established a strong loyal consumer base, will continue to run as an independent brand and be marketed separately from RCI. However, the similarities among these exchange-oriented businesses will allow for greater collaboration between the companies to foster growth."



I for one don't believe it.  I think they are planning to eliminate a competitor.

George


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 18, 2017)

Looking for a positive note.

If the speculation is that Wyndham bought them to get some good IT skills is accurate.  And if Wyndham manages to utilize those skills (rather than just annoy the skilled workers until they leave) then maybe the Wyndham IT department will start doing some things right.

That won't help RCI exchangers (well maybe if the skilled folks are deployed to RCI systems) but would certainly be a boon for the Wyndham/Worldmark/Shell folks that need a reservation system/website that works properly.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 18, 2017)

Competent computer staff will WALK after dealing with "weasel-like" management ... Wyndham is a 'good old boys' outfit with upper management being all from the sales ranks... where puff & smoke & mirrors is normal for a business plan.

Usually upper management in most companies is from accounting, finance, chemistry, development of products, legal and engineering. Very hard to find anyone NOT from the sales/marketing department in Wyndham's executive offices.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 19, 2017)

RCI is now the poster child for corporate greed.


----------



## jkb (Aug 19, 2017)

Too bad...  I have used DAE for many years - in fact when I started using them, it was Donita's.  Then it became DAE.  I started using them because RCI's exchange fee became unreasonable and I rarely got the exchanges I requested.  I have had very good exchanges through DAE and although their exchange fee has increased over the years (now up to $179 which you don't pay until an exchange has been confirmed), they are still cheaper than RCI (now $289 which you have to pay when requesting a search).  I hardly think RCI/Wyndham will let procedures favorable to the TS user continue.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 24, 2017)

amycurl said:


> I think it has less to do with DAE being a competitor (because, really, they weren't even in the same ballpark,) and more to do with the software company. Read the presser carefully---as we know, WYN just showed the world how piss-poor their software development department is. The "@Work" company develops not just exchange software, but *inventory management software.* And if there is one thing that's been a thorn in the side of WYN lately is technology-based inventory management. It's pretty clever, really. Have RCI purchase a "competitor," and no one will even mention that maybe WYN went looking for a technology solution to cover their colossal shortcomings in that area.
> 
> Just my two cents...




On its original home turf, Australia, DAE is a competitor of RCI.  There used to be two sizable independents in Australia, the other being Interchange but some years ago DAE bought Interchange.  The only place RCI will have to deal with competition authorities will be in Australia.

These consolidations will have the same negative impact on consumers that the airline consolidations did.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 24, 2017)

I wonder what will happen with DAE Europe.  DAE corporate is Australian owned, and its US branch is a subsidiary of the Australian company, but the European branch, headquartered in the UK is a franchise.  I wonder if they are buying the franchise, too?  Hopefully DAE Europe will change its name and go its own way. The RCI press release does not mention DAE Europe or DAE South Africa joining RCI (perhaps SA is a franchise, too?)


----------



## dmm9 (Aug 25, 2017)

Former DAE USA employee here. DAE Europe is a franchise. The other DAEs are subsidiaries owned by corporate. All the IT and back end coding for all DAE is done in Australia and the only control the local offices have is cosmetic changes to the website (images and verbiage). The entire exchange platform and website infrastructure is all run out of Australia, which made things interested if we had to discuss something. Lots of email exchanges and late afternoon local calls to speak to people in Australia just getting in to work.

One thing DAE is doing is running the exchanges for smaller timeshare groups. This started with redweek.com as the DAE exchange platform was always the engine behind the exchange. I don't know the number now, but DAE had a few resorts and was negotiating with a few more to white brand the exchange platform, and allow a resort group to brand it with all exchanges actually being run out of the "local" DAE office. Might be a reason why RCI isn't taking over and shutting down DAE instantly, as those contracts state, I believe, that DAE will be the behind-the-scenes company for a set number of years. 

Another reason why RCI may hold off on dissolving the DAE brand is DAE is the largest exchange company in Australia/New Zealand. I believe RCI is going to want to move slowly as to not alienate exchanger in the region. Short term, this is where RCI will find their quickest return on investment. Not to mention, keeping the Australia office open with former DAE founder F. Taylor in charge means less likely to have turnover in the IT Department.

Eventually, I don't see DAE surviving as a separate brand long term. Once RCI gets the IT and coding it needs from DAE, feels comfortable rebranding in Australia, and let the white brand contracts run out, there will be no reason to keep DAE around. My guess, and this is just a guess with no inside info, is DAE will cease to be in the next 3-5 years.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 26, 2017)

dmm9 said:


> Former DAE USA employee here. DAE Europe is a franchise. The other DAEs are subsidiaries owned by corporate. All the IT and back end coding for all DAE is done in Australia and the only control the local offices have is cosmetic changes to the website (images and verbiage). The entire exchange platform and website infrastructure is all run out of Australia, which made things interested if we had to discuss something. Lots of email exchanges and late afternoon local calls to speak to people in Australia just getting in to work.
> 
> One thing DAE is doing is running the exchanges for smaller timeshare groups. This started with redweek.com as the DAE exchange platform was always the engine behind the exchange. I don't know the number now, but DAE had a few resorts and was negotiating with a few more to white brand the exchange platform, and allow a resort group to brand it with all exchanges actually being run out of the "local" DAE office. Might be a reason why RCI isn't taking over and shutting down DAE instantly, as those contracts state, I believe, that DAE will be the behind-the-scenes company for a set number of years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 26, 2017)

So what happens to the UK office?  It seems to be coding is not that difficult.  Other independent exchange companies do it. They could change their name and go out on their own.

As to all coding being done in Australia, I wonder about the inventory the the UK office had kept back for European members.  I would often see good stuff on the UK site that did not appear on the USA site according to USA members.

It seems that the main hurdle that RCI has to cross is the regulatory authorities in Australia.  Who are they?  We should be asking them to deny this deal.


----------



## gypsygirl1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Born2Travel said:


> Haven't used DAE but I'm sorry to see any loss of competition.  RCI's fees are just getting too high to make them valuable to me any more and generally II has more of what I'm looking for.


I'm glad you mentioned the increase in RCI fees!  I thought I was the only one that thought that they were getting too high.


----------



## Panina (Sep 4, 2017)

gypsygirl1 said:


> I'm glad you mentioned the increase in RCI fees!  I thought I was the only one that thought that they were getting too high.


You are definitely not alone.  RCI just keeps going up and up in price.  Value of having a membership with them keeps diminishing.  Of all the timeshares I own, only one is just a member with RCI.  Board is meeting in October to decide if we will join II too.  I wrote a letter to them telling them why I prefer II over RCI. Hoping, I would like to be done with RCI.


----------



## dmm9 (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't know what will happen to the England office. I'm not a lawyer and certainly don't know British/Australian law. I'd imagine the contract is binding and RCI must let the England DAE office exist as DAE for as long as the British office wants to. Of course, RCI can make things difficult by raising prices and restricting non-European properties to the British office and force the UK office to make some sort of change. My guess is the UK office will eventually sell their franchise back to RCI and either cash out or rebrand as something other than DAE. But this is pure speculation on my part.

Only time will tell, and in the US, for the time being, RCI is going to have to honor contracts resort and resort systems had with DAE to be their whitebranded exchange company. And until those contracts run out and RCI tells the resorts either return to the RCI fold or find another exchange company, DAE will likely remain a subsidiary and separate business. But after those contracts run out, again, I see no reason for DAE to duplicate what RCI already does.


----------



## barto (Sep 8, 2017)

jkb said:


> Too bad...  I have used DAE for many years - in fact when I started using them, it was Donita's.  Then it became DAE.  I started using them because RCI's exchange fee became unreasonable and I rarely got the exchanges I requested.  I have had very good exchanges through DAE and although their exchange fee has increased over the years (now up to $179 which you don't pay until an exchange has been confirmed), they are still cheaper than RCI (now $289 which you have to pay when requesting a search).  I hardly think RCI/Wyndham will let procedures favorable to the TS user continue.



Pretty much identical to our experience.  I grabbed one of the last SA timeshare purchases (Dikhololo) that came with a 10-year RCI membership way back, but ended up using DAE long before our RCI membership ran out.  Didn't get exchanges that we liked, customer service wasn't great, etc. etc., but did very well with DAE over the last 10-15 years.  

Sad to see this happen, but will hope that DAE stays "as is" for as long as possible.  

(not holding my breath)


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 9, 2017)

bluehende said:


> It is very telling that no one has asked if RCI will adopt DAE's free membership policy.


HAHAHAHAHA...I think there's a reason no one has asked


----------



## Vacalulu (Mar 27, 2018)

DAE has gone DOA. No weeks in trade, just hard-sell on AI's. Reps promise to return calls and then don't. We have a banked week with DAE, and can't get anything in trade. Needless to say, we're looking into other alternatives for trading our upcoming prime week!


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 28, 2018)

Vacalulu said:


> DAE has gone DOA. No weeks in trade, just hard-sell on AI's. Reps promise to return calls and then don't. We have a banked week with DAE, and can't get anything in trade. Needless to say, we're looking into other alternatives for trading our upcoming prime week!


I'm sorry you have had a bad experience.   thankfully, we gave been able to successfully exchange often into places we want to go with DAE. In fact right now we have Southen California in April, northern Idaho in June, and WA State coast in November.  We've gotten other great exchanges with them too over the years. 
     I  did get these for 2018 with on-going searches since the pacific Northwest and southern CA are very difficult to get...from anyone.  They called me to get these exchanges soon after I called them in.
   They now have a special this month: free exchange fees for prime time deposits, so I am depositing two.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 29, 2018)

ronandjoan said:


> I'm sorry you have had a bad experience.   thankfully, we gave been able to successfully exchange often into places we want to go with DAE. In fact right now we have Southen California in April, northern Idaho in June, and WA State coast in November.  We've gotten other great exchanges with them too over the years.
> I  did get these for 2018 with on-going searches since the pacific Northwest and southern CA are very difficult to get...from anyone.  They called me to get these exchanges soon after I called them in.
> They now have a special this month: free exchange fees for prime time deposits, so I am depositing two.


Joan hi! I don't understand what makes you still want to deposit if RCI aka Wyndham is doing a hostile takeover of DAE. The post right before yours says they're already getting the runaround and only being offered AI resorts. I ditched Wyndham since the value-added perks like free upgrades went away. The money grubbing WYN is only concerned with shareholder value. Joan if you and Ron can stand to stay in a studio you can piggyback my two So Cal weeks and have them at cost. In fact i have 2019 available for end of July into August which is a grear time to go. I have to stay put for now...not exchanging much and just gave away another timeshare. Happy Easter!


----------



## JeffC (Mar 30, 2018)

ronandjoan said:


> I'm sorry you have had a bad experience.   thankfully, we gave been able to successfully exchange often into places we want to go with DAE. In fact right now we have Southen California in April, northern Idaho in June, and WA State coast in November.  We've gotten other great exchanges with them too over the years.
> I  did get these for 2018 with on-going searches since the pacific Northwest and southern CA are very difficult to get...from anyone.  They called me to get these exchanges soon after I called them in.
> They now have a special this month: free exchange fees for prime time deposits, so I am depositing two.


Joan, do you place your requests by phone or online. I've multiple online requests for 2019 but have had little feedback. In the past I've gotten exchanges just off the website.

Jeff C


----------

